# NBA Mock Draft



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.nbadraft.net/

its interesting, im not sure that thats the knicks pick number..

I havent seen cook play alotta minutes.. but seems like a substantial shooter maybe he can turn into something. Thoughts>

anybody you think you;ll see wearing orange and blue after the draft?

Maybe its a little early, but when your talking about the kncisk you gotta keep your ears open on things like this.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if aaron gray and tiago splitter are still out there Zeke wont pick Cook , the knicks dont need a 19 year old 2 guard unless that guy is just a bonafide star ...which Cook might be but i think Thomas will pass on him all the same .


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Gray is a stiff....*

I've seen him play many times. He is better compared to Eric Montross than Matt Gieger. He is SLOW...and weak..and athletically challenged. Big chance to be a total NBA bust. Splitter was much more regarded 2 years ago than now. Below average shot-blocker...no offensive game..above average rebounder? Why would you replace Lee with him? Sounds like he can run and rebound a bit. A PF like that is the LAST thing we need. Sorry, I'll still take Nichols. A great 1 or 2 would also be a solid pick.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Alando Tucker seems like a player whom Zeke would draft.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Gray is a stiff....*



alphaorange said:


> I've seen him play many times. He is better compared to Eric Montross than Matt Gieger. He is SLOW...and weak..and athletically challenged. Big chance to be a total NBA bust. Splitter was much more regarded 2 years ago than now. Below average shot-blocker...no offensive game..above average rebounder? Why would you replace Lee with him? Sounds like he can run and rebound a bit. A PF like that is the LAST thing we need. Sorry, I'll still take Nichols. A great 1 or 2 would also be a solid pick.


i dont think you really understand that there are no perfect players at 20, if they were pefect or great they would go top 5.

splitter is a very good defensive player , and he does have an offensive game, but his offensive game hasn't progess the way scouts have hoped , if it did he would be in the top 5 and he would not be draftable for the knicks...but he certainly has the ability and thats all you can really ask for as you get into the later stages of the 1st round.

as for gray he is 7'1 can play some defense score abit around tha basket and will likely be able to be Curry's back up center from day 1 ...whether or not he becomes better than that is any1's guess

nichols for all the wonder you put on him isn't even considered as good a prospect as splitter or gray, in fact he's not even close because no one has a clue to whether he can even play defense outside of a zone ...and even in zones he looks like he needs improvement as he can be late rotating, unless he does something real in the tourney he is pretty much going to be around in the 35-45 range.

Lee until he fixes his flaws will likely stay on the bench so to me he is very replaceable as virtually all bench players are.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Again...*

Gray is a stiff. He will never be able to guard NBA centers and he is a horrible shot-block against talented guys, and that is all there is in the NBA. Cato is light years better. The fact that Splitter is dropping (and HAS dropped big in the previous 2 years-this being the third-, SHOULD tell you all you need to know. No NBA offensive game and the guy is not much of a defender. I'm not going to go round and round with you on this. You think you know these guys...fine. We'll see.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Again...*



alphaorange said:


> Gray is a stiff. He will never be able to guard NBA centers and he is a horrible shot-block against talented guys, and that is all there is in the NBA. Cato is light years better. The fact that Splitter is dropping (and HAS dropped big in the previous 2 years-this being the third-, SHOULD tell you all you need to know. No NBA offensive game and the guy is not much of a defender. I'm not going to go round and round with you on this. You think you know these guys...fine. We'll see.


i have a question .

How many times have you actually seen splitter play?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Plenty of video on him......*

Including several youtube runs.. He is athletic and quick. No way a PF in the NBA. His only chance at being very relevant is at center. Everything with him is should be, could be, might be. Eveyone says he needs to put on weight to guard even PFs, but based on his frame he may or may not be able to. 21 is too early to pick a backup center. BTW, see Gray's "dominant" performance against a similar sized college center in a game that matterd? Nice......


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Plenty of video on him......*

Well, I got my eyes on Nick Fazekas, Alando Tucker, Brandon Rush, and Quinton Hosley. I personally think it would be a reach for Isiah to grab another big man. Also, not to burst anyone's bubble, but have you ever seen Isiah draft a foreigner before? I think Isiah is diagnosed with a bad case of xenonphobia. But regardless, the two key players I'll try to watch have to be Brandon Rush and Quinton Hosley. It isn't like we have a shot at landing Durant or Oden, anyways.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Plenty of video on him......*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Well, I got my eyes on Nick Fazekas, Alando Tucker, Brandon Rush, and Quinton Hosley. I personally think it would be a reach for Isiah to grab another big man. Also, not to burst anyone's bubble, but have you ever seen Isiah draft a foreigner before? I think Isiah is diagnosed with a bad case of xenonphobia. But regardless, the two key players I'll try to watch have to be Brandon Rush and Quinton Hosley. It isn't like we have a shot at landing Durant or Oden, anyways.


he has never drafted 1 but he goes overseas to scout them every year , plus he seemed to love bruno sundov for some strange reason , i think he was drafted while Zeke was the coach in Indiana.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Plenty of video on him......*



Da Grinch said:


> he has never drafted 1 but he goes overseas to scout them every year , plus he seemed to love bruno sundov for some strange reason , i think he was drafted while Zeke was the coach in Indiana.


and let's not forget Primoz Brezec who is killing right now for the Bobcats over the past 2 or 3 seasons. 

Getting back to what someone else said, maybe Isiah has not drafted any foreigners because there were none with talent. Look at draft and I bet you can't find one of them who is currently better or a better prospect than the guys he has taken the last 2 years.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Twinkiefoot, you're wrong actually.

When Zeke took Renaldo Balkman, he passed on Sergio Rodriguez, who is a head and shoulders above Mardy Collins it looks like.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Twinkiefoot, you're wrong actually.
> 
> When Zeke took Renaldo Balkman, he passed on Sergio Rodriguez, who is a head and shoulders above Mardy Collins it looks like.


I haven't really seen Sergio play, but as far as I'm concerned, Mardy is pretty solid. He doesn't put up big numbers, but he's a scrapper.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I haven't really seen Sergio play, but as far as I'm concerned, Mardy is pretty solid. He doesn't put up big numbers, but he's a scrapper.


mardy collins could`nt carry sergio`s sneakers,even mike d`antoni says he made a major mistake in letting him go to portland,within 3 years rodriguez will be a top 3 pg in the nba

mardy collins...well...he`ll be a top 300 player


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> mardy collins could`nt carry sergio`s sneakers,even mike d`antoni says he made a major mistake in letting him go to portland,within 3 years rodriguez will be a *top 3 pg *in the nba
> 
> mardy collins...well...he`ll be a top 300 player


I find that very hard to believe TOp 3 in 3 yrs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> mardy collins could`nt carry sergio`s sneakers,even mike d`antoni says he made a major mistake in letting him go to portland,within 3 years rodriguez will be a top 3 pg in the nba
> 
> mardy collins...well...he`ll be a top 300 player


mike D'antoni also said something to the effect that he didn't know who Balkman was even though he had him in for a secret workout about a week before the draft.

I wouldn't take his word too seriously...especially considering if Rodriguiz really looked like a top 3 point guard in 3 years he would be a starter by now , its not like the blazers are in a win now mode.

and collins looks likes he he has very good future.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Collins a scrapper? *Baiting* I'd take Sergio over him any day of the week.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Collins a scrapper? *Baiting* I'd take Sergio over him any day of the week.


Rodriguez is better than Collins on a stat sheet. But tell me, when was the last time Mardy 27 minutes of play? Perhaps, when was the last time he had consistent minutes at all?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Collins a scrapper? *Baiting* I'd take Sergio over him any day of the week.


What the ****? who did I bait? I'm actually a member of THIS forum, so don't accuse me of baiting Knicks fans, as I am one. I said Collins is a thug, I stand by that comment. Again, How is this BAITING?


----------

